# Help save Windows Media Center



## Hillbilly (Aug 10, 2015)

With the release of Windows 10 Microsoft has decided not to support Windows Media Center any longer. I have been using Windows Media Center as the backbone of my HTPC setup for around 10 years now and I hate to see it go. In my opinion it was the easiest to setup and have the most polished user interface. If you would like to try and save Windows Media Center please sign the petitions that follow. 

http://www.mediacenterdontdie.com/petition/ (These folks got the best ideas)

and

https://www.change.org/p/microsoft-...pt&utm_medium=email&utm_source=share_petition (The obligatory change.org option)

I may be in a small minority and Windows Media Center is destined to go the way of the dodo. :-(


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 10, 2015)

I'd rather open software improve to the point that WMC is no longer needed.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 10, 2015)

While I feel this will not win, I also feel your pain.

For my HTPC, I use a program called MyMovies (which has a corresponding server version installed on my server), and it streams at DVD quality and plays them in it's interface on the HTPC installed in Media Center.  That means it is decidedly not upgradeable peice of equipment.  The developer has asked us to continue to use W7 or W8.1 (with Media Center) until they can develop their own inerface program to display the movies and catalog exactly like it works in Media Center.

So, I do understand your dismay, I felt the same, but MS is an intractable dog, and once it digs its feet in there is no changing it.  Time to find a good alternative unfortunately.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Kodi >> WMC


----------



## Kursah (Aug 10, 2015)

VLC locally and Plex over the network FTW! 

WMC is meh anymore, can't say I've given the W10 version a fair shake and maybe I will, but frankly I'm not too concerned with moving beyond my current solutions that work so damn well that were to replace a crappy WMC version in the first place...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 10, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Kodi >> WMC


 
It may very well be, but unfortunately with MyMovies, there are many thousands of users that don't have that option.


----------



## qubit (Aug 10, 2015)

I wouldn't bother saving it. Media Portal is free, open source and much better and more advanced than WMC.

http://www.team-mediaportal.com


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> It may very well be, but unfortunately with MyMovies, there are many thousands of users that don't have that option.



Considering Kodi organizes all the media itself, everyone that uses MyMovies do in fact have that option.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 10, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Considering Kodi organizes all the media itself, everyone that uses MyMovies do in fact have that option.


 
As per the developer himself, it works so-so, and does not organize movies to the same detail as the native option, and does not have the same detail of streaming.  They've also had additional problems trying to get things synched everytime there is a version change.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> As per the developer himself, it works so-so, and does not organize movies to the same detail as the native option, and does not have the same detail of streaming.  They've also had additional problems trying to get things synched everytime there is a version change.



That's because they are trying to get their product to work with Kodi.  But you don't need their product at all.  I just dump every movie I own into a single folder, and Kodi does everything from there.  MyMovies is a useless program.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 10, 2015)

Honestly I am glad to see this piece of bloat removed from the Windows OS.

There are far better alternatives that are open source and more versatile across devices. And there is Chromecast that can transfer any screen in the house to your TV set (using it, it is AWESOME).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 10, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> MyMovies is a useless program.



Thanks, your opinion is noted, but is overpowered by thousands very pleased with it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 10, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Kodi >> WMC


There's a LOT I don't like about Kodi from having substandard codecs (it struggles to stream 1080p video for me), to a lot of plugins (like for MediaPortal) that are no longer actively developed, to it locking up when dealing with massive libraries, to it's search and filter options for music being rubbish.

MediaPortal's client fixes some things (especially access to massive folders of content) but not everything (the UI is wonky with mouse).  Open source pretty much has everything separately but no one has taken the best of the bits and packed it into one easy to use package.  MPC-HC mostly fixes the streaming codecs issues but it doesn't have all of the features of Kodi and MediaPortal.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Thanks, your opinion
> is noted, but is overpowered by thousands very pleased with it.



There are far more people using Kodi than MyMovies...so yeah...

It is more like thousands of people that are afraid to try anything else.  I'm surprised they all aren't still running Windows 98, anything else is too scaaary for them...



FordGT90Concept said:


> There's a LOT I don't like about Kodi from having substandard codecs (it struggles to stream 1080p video for me)



I've never had an issue streaming 1080p with Kodi, even on my laptop with hardware acceleration disabled(because the iGPU on the i3 artifacts) unless the network connection was junk.



FordGT90Concept said:


> to a lot of plugins (like for MediaPortal) that are no longer actively developed



Yeah, that is one of the problems when dealing with everything being open source and plug-ins relying on people donating time to develop.  But the flip side is someone could come along and pick it back up.  And, hey, at least the entire program isn't being dropped. 



FordGT90Concept said:


> to it locking up when dealing with massive libraries



Yeah, it can be a little slow when first indexing large libraries.  But other than that, I haven't had issues.  And my movie collection has over 1,300 movies in it.



FordGT90Concept said:


> to it's search and filter options for music being rubbish



I never use it for music, so I'll have to take your word for it.


----------



## Zedicus (Aug 10, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> As per the developer himself, it works so-so, and does not organize movies to the same detail as the native option, and does not have the same detail of streaming. They've also had additional problems trying to get things synched everytime there is a version change.



are you trying to connect KODI to the MyMovies backend?   what features are you trying to accomplish?  KODI as a separate platform can do any feature set you are trying to accomplish with MyMovies.  and if you would  discribe the "can't live without" features that you want, some helpful tpu user would probably guide you through the process.  plus KODI can stream blueray with no res or audio limit, if your network can handle the bandwidth.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 10, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There's a LOT I don't like about Kodi from having substandard codecs (it struggles to stream 1080p video for me), to a lot of plugins (like for MediaPortal) that are no longer actively developed, to it locking up when dealing with massive libraries, to it's search and filter options for music being rubbish.


 
You've just listed all the reasons the MyMovies developer is developing his own interface to replace WMC and work with MyMovies.  The organizational abilities, and the inability of Kodi to stream the rippd movies consistently at DVD quality are a big reason the overwhelming number of users asked for him to not focus on improving Kodi interface, but to make his own.


----------



## Zedicus (Aug 10, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There's a LOT I don't like about Kodi from having substandard codecs (it struggles to stream 1080p video for me), to a lot of plugins (like for MediaPortal) that are no longer actively developed, to it locking up when dealing with massive libraries, to it's search and filter options for music being rubbish.



KODI streams 1080p with 5.1 surround on a AMD brazos with built in HD6350.  the hardware was under 150$ new.   i dont know what people are running that has issues running 1080p but maybe its time to put the single core  duron out to pastor.

the only time KODI has CODEC issues is if you are trying to run it as an app on windows.   don't do that.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 10, 2015)

I built a media centre and used WMC with the original remote when I had a TV tuner that worked properly, finding the right tuner and drivers wasn't as easy as it should be. I scrapped that build and never looked back.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 10, 2015)

Haswell server with a dedicated 1TB 7200 RPM drive
gigabit network (streams > 100 MB/s easily)
Nehalem client with HD 5870.  A four hour recording will buffer maybe a dozen times.  An hour long recording doesn't buffer.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Zedicus said:


> KODI streams 1080p with 5.1 surround on a AMD brazos with built in HD6350.  the hardware was under 150$ new.   i dont know what people are running that has issues running 1080p but maybe its time to put the single core  duron out to pastor.
> 
> the only time KODI has CODEC issues is if you are trying to run it as an app on windows.   don't do that.



I run it in Windows all the time, never have an issue.

The network connection plays a big role in streaming high-biterate content.  I wouldn't be surprised if that is the source of the problem a lot of the time.  Kodi doesn't buffer enough of the video before starting playback, IMO.  But heck, wire your HTPC, don't use crappy wireless G, and you're fine.


----------



## Zedicus (Aug 10, 2015)

i stream 4 dedicated HTPC's with KODI only installs.  2 of them are wired, 2 of them are wireless N 5ghz.  and stream to 3 other regular computers (one is KODI install on a windows laptop that gets used for lots of random stuff).   and a phone and a tablet.

my media collection has 10,000 episodes just in the TV series.  i dunno on movies, 1000's anyway.  and the show quality ranges from VHS to 20+ gig bluerays, and some random ISO rips i have not converted yet. 

the network gear plays the biggest part of being able to accomplish this set up. the NIC on the storage server makes a huge difference in performance. an onboard realtec is worthless.


----------



## Hillbilly (Aug 10, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'd rather open software improve to the point that WMC is no longer needed.


One of the options presented on the mediacenterdontdie.com petition is to open source the software. Much better than letting it die.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 10, 2015)

Those 4 hour recordings weigh in at 24 GB each (MPEG2-TS).



Hillbilly said:


> One of the options presented on the mediacenterdontdie.com petition is to open source the software. Much better than letting it die.


Microsoft can't.  There's a lot of licensed software in there which is a huge reason why it got the axe (Microsoft doesn't want to keep paying to renew licenses).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 10, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> There are far more people using Kodi than MyMovies...so yeah...
> 
> It is more like thousands of people that are afraid to try anything else.  I'm surprised they all aren't still running Windows 98, anything else is too scaaary for them...


 
Of course more people will use free versus paying.  That's not a great feat of knowledge to know that.  People are cheap by and large.  I'm frequently guilty of it myself, but when something is worth buying, I will always pay for quality.

As for the second sentence, now you are just being ignorant and inflammatory, almost to the point of trolling (but because it's you, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that you are not) because everyone won't jump on your ship.  Since when do we have to all be the same and not have choice?

As to the users, most are very, very technically proficient in HTPC setup and operation and anything media-related.  Both their forum as well as WegotServed forums are my preference for those specialites as their members are much more adept at these subjects than most people here.


----------



## Hillbilly (Aug 10, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> While I feel this will not win, I also feel your pain.
> 
> For my HTPC, I use a program called MyMovies (which has a corresponding server version installed on my server), and it streams at DVD quality and plays them in it's interface on the HTPC installed in Media Center.  That means it is decidedly not upgradeable peice of equipment.  The developer has asked us to continue to use W7 or W8.1 (with Media Center) until they can develop their own inerface program to display the movies and catalog exactly like it works in Media Center.
> 
> So, I do understand your dismay, I felt the same, but MS is an intractable dog, and once it digs its feet in there is no changing it.  Time to find a good alternative unfortunately.


I'll look into MyMovies. Thanks! My big concern is DVR functionality.


----------



## Hillbilly (Aug 10, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Microsoft can't. There's a lot of licensed software in there which is a huge reason why it got the axe (Microsoft doesn't want to keep paying to renew licenses).


They could sell it. another option on the mediacenterdontdie.com petition. Perhaps someone could start a kickstarter project to buy it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 10, 2015)

Hillbilly said:


> They could sell it. another option on the mediacenterdontdie.com petition. Perhaps someone could start a kickstarter project to buy it.


 
They would have to devote resources to keeping it up to date and secure.  They are as likely to do that as I am to turn into a frog in the next five seconds.  Revenue would not come close to the cost.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 10, 2015)

They already do.  Windows Media Center on Window 8.1 costs either $10 or $100 depending on version of Windows.  Windows 7 was the last to get it free.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/feature-packs


----------



## Hillbilly (Aug 10, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> They already do. Windows Media Center on Window 8.1 costs either $100 or $200 depending on version of Windows. Windows 7 was the last to get it free.
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/feature-packs


This is how I am rolling right now Windows 8.1 Pro with the WMC add on. I got lucky and got it for an early promotional price of $0.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 10, 2015)

Hillbilly said:


> This is how I am rolling right now Windows 8.1 Pro with the WMC add on. I got lucky and got it for an early discounted price of $9.99.


 
Then don't worry about it.  Keep that PC 8.1, and you'll have media center (supported) until 2023 (IIRC).  Once they didn't sell alot of them though with 8.1, I think that was the last nail in the cofffin.


----------



## Zedicus (Aug 10, 2015)

Hillbilly said:


> This is how I am rolling right now Windows 8.1 Pro with the WMC add on. I got lucky and got it for an early promotional price of $0.



how is having to pay for something that they removed considered 'got lucky...'
windows people are about to = the new apple people.   you paid for the right to buy everything else you want.
i will stick my  cheap a$$ to FOSS.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hillbilly said:


> This is how I am rolling right now Windows 8.1 Pro with the WMC add on. I got lucky and got it for an early promotional price of $0.


Exactly. Unless you need DX12 there is zero reason for you to upgrade right now. Hell there isn't a real reason to leave Windows 7 if you don't need a new DX.


----------



## Hillbilly (Aug 10, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Then don't worry about it. Keep that PC 8.1, and you'll have media center (supported) until 2023 (IIRC). Once they didn't sell alot of them though with 8.1, I think that was the last nail in the cofffin.


That is the plan.


----------



## Hillbilly (Aug 10, 2015)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Exactly. Unless you need DX12 there is zero reason for you to upgrade right now. Hell there isn't a real reason to leave Windows 7 if you don't need a new DX.


Exactly, but once DX12 games start coming out the need to upgrade will force me into other options if I want to continue to game with my HTPC. I do game on it with the exception of FPS.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 11, 2015)

They'll be out in a few months.  XCOM2 was already announced to be available on DX12.  That pretty strongly suggests Unreal Engine 4 already has support for DX12 which means several other games that are already out on Unreal Engine 4 (e.g. Daylight) could get DX12 updates.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 11, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> A four hour recording will buffer maybe a dozen times. An hour long recording doesn't buffer.



This definitely sounds like a buffering issue.  I will admit Kodi has to improve their buffering algorithm quite a bit.  It _works_ but it definitely needs improvement.

A large part of it has to do with how you are connecting to the media.  The buffering issues seem a lot worse if you are using DLNA, I switched to Windows shares with mapped network drives because of this.



rtwjunkie said:


> Since when do we have to all be the same and not have choice?



We all don't have to be the same, but when it involves large amounts of work to keep using something instead of simply switching to something just as good(or better) it just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 11, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> A large part of it has to do with how you are connecting to the media.  The buffering issues seem a lot worse if you are using DLNA, I switched to Windows shares with mapped network drives because of this.


That was it! Kodi's DLNA support is _horribad_.  The buffering happens no matter how I access it nor what player.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 13, 2015)

So I tried opening my MPEG2-TS files with Windows 10's Movies & TV application.  First time it didn't work because of missing codec.  Second time it worked apparently after Movies & TV automatically acquired the necessary codec.  Of the players I used (MediaPortal, Kodi, and MPC-HC), this is actually the best.
1) it automatically pauses under certain conditions where it should be paused anyway
2) instead of stopping to buffer, it keeps playing and shows some artifacts (much better, IMO, because it isn't a distraction)
3) the controls are minimalistic and functional (clearly designed for tablets which is okay in my book)

A shame it doesn't support tuning and such with the MediaPortal server like Windows Media Player of old but, to be perfectly honest, I'm fine with that.  I'd rather add recordings via editing the MySQL database anyway and I only watch prerecorded stuff on my computer.  It should hold me over until open software matures.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 13, 2015)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Exactly. Unless you need DX12 there is zero reason for you to upgrade right now. Hell there isn't a real reason to leave Windows 7 if you don't need a new DX.



And even if there are DX12 games soon, they most likely have an option to run in DX11 as well


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 13, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> And even if there are DX12 games soon, they most likely have an option to run in DX11 as well


 
That is something we're going to have to see.  We'll know the trend by say, the first five major DirectX 12 games, I think.  I'm guessing though, probably not.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 13, 2015)

I have been using XBMC (now Kodi) on linux for years and years on an underpowered atom. It works amazing streaming 1080p and DTS. Boom. Who needs WMC when there is better free stuff out there


----------



## Hillbilly (Aug 13, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> I have been using XBMC (now Kodi) on linux for years and years on an underpowered atom. It works amazing streaming 1080p and DTS. Boom. Who needs WMC when there is better free stuff out there


What about live TV and DVR functionality. In my experience KODI is not good for these. That is what I use the most


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 13, 2015)

Hillbilly said:


> What about live TV and DVR functionality. In my experience KODI is not good for these. That is what I use the most



I don't use either of those.


----------



## Ikaruga (Aug 13, 2015)

I use Windows Media Center with Media browser addon on one of my HTPCs (and I call MPC-HC from it at playbacks). It's a pain to set it up and maintain, Kodi is much easier to work with, but I just cba to switch from it on that PC. MCE is really good in supported countries, but - imo - it's not worth the trouble if you don't want to watch TV and other cable content with it.


----------



## Hillbilly (Aug 13, 2015)

Starting this thread was a good move for me. I now realize that trying to convince Microsoft to bring WMC to Windows 10 is not going to happen. Instead a better course of action would be to get Microsoft to expand the features of the Movies & TV app to include live TV and DVR functionality. Thanks to all for your feedback.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 13, 2015)

Hillbilly said:


> What about live TV and DVR functionality. In my experience KODI is not good for these. That is what I use the most



With Kodi I use NextPVR and then a subscription to Schedules Direct, http://www.schedulesdirect.org/ for my TV recording.  So far it's worked great.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 13, 2015)

i CAN sympathize with your concern, however I myself have been disabling Most if not ALL of Windows Native Software for a very Long time, including Media center.I hope it works out for You just the same.


----------



## Hillbilly (Aug 13, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> i CAN sympathize with your concern, however I myself have been disabling Most if not ALL of Windows Native Software for a very Long time, including Media center.I hope it works out for You just the same.


Thank you


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 14, 2015)

Hillbilly said:


> Starting this thread was a good move for me. I now realize that trying to convince Microsoft to bring WMC to Windows 10 is not going to happen. Instead a better course of action would be to get Microsoft to expand the features of the Movies & TV app to include live TV and DVR functionality. Thanks to all for your feedback.


It looks to me like Movies & TV is designed for the future where there is no terrestrial antennas and all movies and TV are streamed to the viewer via the internet.  Adding timeshifting and recording to Movies & TV would counter that end goal.  Microsoft won't do that.


----------



## Hillbilly (Aug 14, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It looks to me like Movies & TV is designed for the future where there is no terrestrial antennas and all movies and TV are streamed to the viewer via the internet.  Adding timeshifting and recording to Movies & TV would counter that end goal.  Microsoft won't do that.


No terrestrial TV is still a few years out and the current Microsoft caved on the start menu debacle. So why would they not change this? All that is required is noise from the users.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 14, 2015)

The big difference is M$ didn't have to pay money to Hollywood to bring the start menu back like they do to include Media Center and with the lack luster amount of users actually using Media Center due to all the much better applications out there M$ saw the writing on the wall.  There are alot of utilities out there like what I described above and MediaPortal isn't bad but was just to complicated for my wife when it came to recording.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 14, 2015)

Because Microsoft was losing market share to Linux and Mac OS X and the #1 complaint with Windows 8 and 8.1 was the lack of a recognizable start menu; they were losing money (even when it cost $10 or $100) on Windows Media Center because not enough people used it to pay for development costs, licensing, and EPG.

I tried NextPVR and without Hauppauge SoftPVR (only free if you have a Hauppauge card and I don't), NextPVR has zero NTSC support.  I'm sticking with MediaPortal for now but I wish there was something better.


The problem for me right now is that the MediaPortal plugin for Kodi sucks and the MediaPortal client sucks to use with mouse.  Windows 10 Movies & TV has the best playback but it has no EPG nor recording support.  I can still use EPG and recording through WebMediaPortal but that also hasn't been updated for years.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 14, 2015)

Hillbilly said:


> One of the options presented on the mediacenterdontdie.com petition is to open source the software. Much better than letting it die.



Yeah, that has about the same odds as the OS/2 open source petition at IBM.  What happened with that?  Google will tell you.


----------



## Hillbilly (Aug 14, 2015)

kenkickr said:


> The big difference is M$ didn't have to pay money to Hollywood to bring the start menu back like they do to include Media Center and with the lack luster amount of users actually using Media Center due to all the much better applications out there M$ saw the writing on the wall.  There are alot of utilities out there like what I described above and MediaPortal isn't bad but was just to complicated for my wife when it came to recording.


I'm not talking about saying Media Center anymore. I'm talking about adding Live TV and DVR functionality to the Movies & TV app. Microsoft is supposed to add DVR functionality to XBOX One sometime in 2016. You can already watch live TV on XBOX One. So I fail to see how they will be out any money.

see link http://www.digitaltrends.com/gaming/your-xbox-one-may-be-able-to-record-live-tv-later-this-year/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 14, 2015)

Actually it's already supported but it requires an Xbox One:






http://www.geekwire.com/2015/xbox-a...ith-support-for-game-clips-oneguide-and-more/


			
				GeekWire said:
			
		

> Finally, the app now lets PC users connect their computer to their Xbox One to remotely control their console using a virtual game controller on the PC. Once connected, users can access OneGuide and the universal remote control which will let them change channels, set volume and even access the DVR on a connected set-top box.



I think that's the end of what you'll see Microsoft does for TV on computers.  Xbox One shall act as gatekeeper.


----------



## Hillbilly (Aug 14, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think that's the end of what you'll see Microsoft does for TV on computers.  Xbox One shall act as gatekeeper.


Your probably right, but it makes little sense to me to reduce a PC's functionality to sell more Xbox Ones. I know I'm in the minority.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 14, 2015)

Hillbilly said:


> Your probably right, but it makes little sense to me to reduce a PC's functionality to sell more Xbox Ones. I know I'm in the minority.



Unless you make a truckload of money on the Xbone, which they do.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 14, 2015)

Hillbilly said:


> Your probably right, but it makes little sense to me to reduce a PC's functionality to sell more Xbox Ones. I know I'm in the minority.


I 100% agree but remember who we're talking about here.  Microsoft is the company that obliterated numerous PC-exclusive gaming studios to make games for exclusively Xbox.  They also pushed out Games for Windows Live and abandoned it less than a decade later.


----------



## Hillbilly (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey I'm back for more love. Here is a petition to add live TV and DVR functionality to Movies and TV app.

https://www.change.org/p/microsoft-...utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink

Thanks


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 21, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That was it! Kodi's DLNA support is _horribad_.  The buffering happens no matter how I access it nor what player.


It wasn't Kodi.  It was Server 2012 R2's built in DLNA server.  My guess is it only works well for Xbox and Microsoft software (like Windows Media Player).  It's garbage for everything else.  I disabled it and switched to TVersity; the DLNA problems are gone.

Performance with MPEG-2 is bad when there isn't a hardware decoder and the other hardware can't make up for doing it in software.  For example, Ouya can't decode MPEG-2 720p in software without getting choppy.


----------



## Dia01 (Dec 22, 2015)

Jumping to Windows 10 I also felt a little pain having to drop WMC as I too have used it for quite some time.  However, since given the time to explore Kodi, I wouldn't use anything else now.  The customization's alone make it worth it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 22, 2015)

Subd


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 22, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Performance with MPEG-2 is bad when there isn't a hardware decoder and the other hardware can't make up for doing it in software.  For example, Ouya can't decode MPEG-2 720p in software without getting choppy.



No sh!t?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 22, 2015)

I find it odd how MPEG-2 is so CPU heavy compared to pretty much every other digital video format out there.  It appears to only benefit from AVX which is why my i7-6700K is only 3% load when displaying it.


----------

